
BBC Dimensions - Compare the actual sizes of things visually - phreeza
http://howbigreally.com/
======
confuzatron
Here's one for Sizes:

"How big would the map on the BBC Dimensions website look on your monitor?"

(answer - a small rectangle about 10% of the screen's size that can't be made
bigger, partially obscured by a big textbox).

